# Can't get lid off canner



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

I can't get the lid off a vintage 1970's Sears canner. The good news is there is no food in it, the bad news it is full of 2 levels of pints and my racks. Here is what happened... the canner was leaking around the vent pipe and depressurizing quickly so I replaced it and also added a new gasket. Well I decided to test it with a full load of pints (18) filling each pint with water to see if I ran a full load if it would depressurize at a normal rate. I did my normal canning process and ran it for 75 minutes and it now depressurized like normal so I knew it was not leaking. 

Then after it reached zero I tried to get off the lid and it would not budge. It has been stuck for a week now :-(. I've broken both handles hitting it with a hammer then with a mallet. I even took handles off my other canner and placed then on this one and broke those too LOL. I have wacked and wacked at it) with a hammer. I've tried everything, heated, cooled it, took off the vent and gauge, sprayed it with wd40 and it won't budge. I was tempted to toss it out the window ha ha. I know I should just throw it away but I want my jars and my racks. Any ideas? I was thinking about a drill but my brother does not think a drill will go through the thick metal. Since the handles are gone trying to turn it with the screws. It's a nightmare but glad it was not filled with food!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Put it in the freezer for a few hours and see if it will open.

.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

po boy said:


> Put it in the freezer for a few hours and see if it open.
> 
> .



Hi po boy;6974800, Never thought of that! I will give it a try. Thank you!


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

po boy said:


> Put it in the freezer for a few hours and see if it open.
> 
> .


If that doesn't work it might be because all the metal, lid and bottom, are freezing equally. You then might try somehow freezing the bottom, not the top; you might try submerging the bottom in ice first and if that doesn't work, perhaps something like propane sprayed on the bottom might shrink it enough. We've had good luck with using propane to shrink metal sleeves so that we can slide them into the engine block.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Also,

put a ratchet strap around the canner body and put a second strap around the canner lid running in the opposite direction. The ratchet handles should be on opposite sides.
Commence to tightening both.
Wear leather gloves when you work the ratchets.
If you have someone to help, it may be easier.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

homstdr74 said:


> If that doesn't work it might be because all the metal, lid and bottom, are freezing equally. You then might try somehow freezing the bottom, not the top; you might try submerging the bottom in ice first and if that doesn't work, perhaps something like propane sprayed on the bottom might shrink it enough. We've had good luck with using propane to shrink metal sleeves so that we can slide them into the engine block.


in an open area, away from flame and no smoking.


----------



## booklover4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Put the bottom in ice & heat the top.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

po boy said:


> in an open area, away from flame and no smoking.


 A-yep. Forgot to put the warning sign up. Thanks.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Put the canner on the floor and push down real hard on the top section and twist. Also, try twisting it as if you are tighteneing it - sort of a back-and-forth twist.

New sealing gaskets can be very hard to break in. Next time, put a _very small_ amount of oil on the metal part of the canner where the gasket sits. This will help it not stick. Don't do this often as oil can break down the gasket material.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone! Thank you so much for all of the tips. Sorry for late reply.

I decided not to put it in the freezer since it's in the basement and it's heavy. The thought of me falling down the stairs carrying this canner lol ( I have a vivid imagination , so I didn't do that. I don't have a ratchet thing. I also tried putting it on the floor with my brother trying to open it. I did put oil on the metal before putting on the lid- I must have used the wrong oil ( vegetable oil)?because it appeared to seal it like crazy glue. 

Presently it sitting on the floor in my kitchen. Planning on going to Home Depot to see if can find a substitue metal handle that won't break if I hit it with a hammer. Anyone know any handle besides the ones that go with the canner that would fit? Thanks again.

Shelly


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

shellybo said:


> Hi Everyone! Thank you so much for all of the tips. Sorry for late reply.
> 
> I decided not to put it in the freezer since it's in the basement and it's heavy. The thought of me falling down the stairs carrying this canner lol ( I have a vivid imagination , so I didn't do that. I don't have a ratchet thing. I also tried putting it on the floor with my brother trying to open it. I did put oil on the metal before putting on the lid- I must have used the wrong oil ( vegetable oil)?because it appeared to seal it like crazy glue.
> 
> ...


 Startin' to seem like as if you might need a new canner before harvest time.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Maybe tap it around the edge with a hammer, like what's done with a stubborn jar lid.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Ask your brother to help you get it into the freezer. Or fill a tub with ice and set the canner in it with ice up to the top. Then when it is as cold as it's going to get pour some almost hot water all the way around the top and quickly try to twist the top. That might give you the temperature differential you need to break the layers apart.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Since we don't know where you are located this may not be an alternative, but here in the frozen Midwest, you could just set the canner into a snow bank. Heck, here the snow will cover the canner!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Try heating it with every thing loose (like your taking the top off) it'll release when the pressure starts rising Warning if it doesn't come off in a couple minutes don't bring it too high.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

Terri in WV said:


> Maybe tap it around the edge with a hammer, like what's done with a stubborn jar lid.



thanks Terri I've already banged it up really bad with my hammer chipping off the yellow enamel


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

fishhead said:


> Ask your brother to help you get it into the freezer. Or fill a tub with ice and set the canner in it with ice up to the top. Then when it is as cold as it's going to get pour some almost hot water all the way around the top and quickly try to twist the top. That might give you the temperature differential you need to break the layers apart.



thanks Fishead, the only problem is there is now no handles and only can try to turn it with the screws. If the handles weren't that basklite plastic could have probably loosened it with one good wack but the handles just scatter. I've also broke the handles on my 7b canner that a transferred to this one to try to get it open. I'm tempted to just throw it down the steps .


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

mnn2501 said:


> Try heating it with every thing loose (like your taking the top off) it'll release when the pressure starts rising Warning if it doesn't come off in a couple minutes don't bring it too high.



Thanks mnn2501 for your suggestion it did try heating it before. I might try doing this again once a get a pair of replacement handles.


----------



## spblademaker (Oct 8, 2013)

Know anyone with a Monster Truck?


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

shellybo said:


> thanks Fishead, the only problem is there is now no handles and only can try to turn it with the screws. If the handles weren't that basklite plastic could have probably loosened it with one good wack but the handles just scatter. I've also broke the handles on my 7b canner that a transferred to this one to try to get it open. I'm tempted to just throw it down the steps .


Perhaps if the screws for the handles are still on there, you could attach a couple of large Vise-Grips, one to each side with their handles on the side that turns, then try pulling on them--maybe one person per side. Be sure to protect the surface of the screws with something to keep them from getting too mashed (as it is they might get bent up doing what I've suggested).

But I still think the best bet is cooling the bottom and heating the top before you do this....


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry, I've been laughing through reading this entire thread. If it was me and I ever got it open, that'd be the last time I use it.

I do wish you well with it.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

and-I- keep rereading it--to see if its open yet!!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

ceresone said:


> and-I- keep rereading it--to see if its open yet!!


me too!


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Don't buy any more handles just to smash them with a hammer. 

It Is Not Working!

Do you clean the dirt off your windows with that hammer? 

Enameling is melted glass. Bakelite is brittle.

Did you wash that new gasket thoroughly before use?

You need a steadily increasing rotating pressure. Counter clock-wize.

If you can't figure it out give it to someone handy.

Save your handle money and buy new racks.

Adults pay good money for classes to learn something new.

Hopefully you learned something from this.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

Horseyrider said:


> Sorry, I've been laughing through reading this entire thread. If it was me and I ever got it open, that'd be the last time I use it.
> 
> I do wish you well with it.



 Horserider I must admit it is funny! I've laughed too. it's still sitting in my kitchen since I know I will get it open one day (smile)


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

Vosey said:


> me too!



Vosey, my canner is still closed. my brother removed the gauge, vent and pressure valve for me to keep. I know I will get it open one day...  I'm starting call machine shops. I have about $20 in jars and $20 in racks in that #%<!?#%^ thing  - it the principle - I refused to let IT win. Now it's become a living thing (smile).


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

WildPrGardens said:


> Don't buy any more handles just to smash them with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hi WildPrGardens,

Thanks! In thought about enameling being melted glass before. I've learned a valuable lesson to not to use vegetable oil and only Vaseline. No plans to ever use this canner again if I ever get it open.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

spblademaker said:


> Know anyone with a Monster Truck?



Spblademaker, Now that would work! or maybe it would just bounce around behind the truck and never open


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Did You Try Acme?


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Do you have a container large enough to cover the top part of the canner?
If so, slowly tip the canner into it upside down.
Then pour enough 50/50 mix of ACV (apple cider vinegar) to completely immerse the lid and gasket.
If possible cover so no evaporation, then set it aside and forget about it for a month. Maybe check weekly to see if more mix needs to be added.

Then take it out and try to twist it off. 
No hammers. No mallets.

One person holds the base, one person twists the top. 
Long hard pressure.
If it doesn't give, soak it again.
If it's in a metal pot bring to a simmer and then set it aside again.

Goodluck


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

WildPrGardens said:


> Do you have a container large enough to cover the top part of the canner?
> 
> If so, slowly tip the canner into it upside down.
> 
> ...



Thank You!!! WildPrGardens for your help. I finally got it off. I noticed a couple of places on the lid had very little gap. I used a pizza wheel since that was the thinnest thing I could find and inserted it between the lid and the base. I tapped the wheel with my rubber mallet all the way around. Some places the wheel barely got in so I really tapped in those areas. I also made a couple of makeshift handles using two 2 1/2 inch 10-24 screws on each side and wrapping the screws with rope to give me something to grip. I reheated the canner and gripped it against my body and finally after tugging and tugging the lid it move and came off! Strangely can't seem to see anything inside that caused this but there was some melting(?) of the gasket ( with black sticky stuff around the rim)so that might be the cause. No plans to ever use this canner again will be throwing it out. 

I am really considering saving for an All American after this experience since you can get those unstuck with a screw driver, Thank again!

Shelly


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Old canners make great deep fryers for a fish fry. If the inside part is good, I would re purpose it. I am so happy I can stop checking to see if it's off now! LOL


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

flowergurl said:


> Old canners make great deep fryers for a fish fry. If the inside part is good, I would re purpose it. I am so happy I can stop checking to see if it's off now! LOL



thanks for the tip since I have not tossed it yet since was wondering what I could use this huge pot for  this will be a great super deep fryer! So glad I finally got that lid off


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I wouldn't toss it because it stuck once. I had one stick once, but it has never done it again.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

suitcase_sally said:


> I wouldn't toss it because it stuck once. I had one stick once, but it has never done it again.



I was tempted to try using it again as a pressure canner but I wacked it so many times with that mallet and hammer afraid it might not be safe to use for pressure canning. Will keep it to deep fry or water bath.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Check with Sears for your handles......Not the retail store.... the outlet, closeout place.

They will also have the exact gasket for THAT canner.

Good luck.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Check with Sears for your handles......Not the retail store.... the outlet, closeout place.
> 
> They will also have the exact gasket for THAT canner.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks! Never thought of Sears and there is a store near me too.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My canner doubles as a giant chili pot... when I make chili, I make 5 gallons at a time..


----------

